# When you want the red lego brick, you can't find it



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Why is it that in life when you really want something it is almost impossible to get, but when you don't want it, it's everwhere?

I want archocentrus nanoluteus, cutteri, spilurum.

I have only seen nanos once, at Menagerie, in eight years of searching, and it was during the two and a half years I was out of fishkeeping. I wanted to rip my eyes out.

I actually went "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!" out loud in frustration... luckily they know me there so I didn't catch too much of a weird stare-- they already know Im a bit whacky.

When I was a young teenager, I was very much into boas and pythons, and longed for a high yellow albino ball python. They were about twelve thousand dollars at the time- and that was if you found one, which, without the advent of the internet and extreme rarity, was like finding a needle in a haystack.

High yellow albino ball pythons can now be had for five hundred dollars. I can find four on Kijiji in 10 minutes. Do I want one? No. 

What gives universe? Are you trying to teach us a lesson? Is it just for kicks? What's the deal? Can I have my archocentrus please?

(I meant to post this in general discussion. Oops  )


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Ask Don if he can import what you're looking for. Minimum order is only $500 and we're at parity, I'm sure you can find some people to go in on the order with you.

http://www.donconkel.com/available.htm


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I spoke with an LFS today about ordering from Don. I can't manage the $500 but someone might bring his stuff in if another order doesn't work.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Let me know if you get it set up, I may be interested in getting in on that order.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You'd have to talk to the store and I can't really tell you which one it is because they may not want to deal with that kind of thing. Sorry .

I did find one of the species I was looking for though


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> You'd have to talk to the store and I can't really tell you which one it is because they may not want to deal with that kind of thing. Sorry .
> 
> I did find one of the species I was looking for though


I'll assume you mean Bob and give him a call.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I'll assume you mean Bob and give him a call.


No but go for it  he still has nanos left at least


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> No but go for it  he still has nanos left at least


I don't collect colourful convicts . lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I don't collect colourful convicts . lol




They're not colorful convicts. They're quite different morphologically. 









See?

They're yellow. 

Convicts have an unfortunate reputation due to their 80% crappy personality. The other 20% is actually some of the more interesting FW behavior I've seen. The nanos are the mellowest of the group so it eliminates most of that 80% crappiness. Also, yellow.

Bob has an interesting store. Only the second time I've been there. He had a dragonfly nympth that 'came in with some plants'. That was weird. The layout with the splitting off into weird little rooms at the back that you can't turn around in is different to say the least but he only sells weird central american stuff which I'm really into. 
He says he gets all the archocentrus regularly so if I can't get them at Menagerie I'll go with him. He's really far from me... it was a PITA to get there yesterday.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

His place is about a 10 minute drive from me but I usually only go there when I need meds. The only CA fish I'm keeping these days are goodeids.


----------

